# Rifle River access?



## Irondust (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to try the Rifle this fall, but I hear there aren't many places to access the river. Does anybody know a spot where I can check it out? I'd just be wading. I don't care what point on the river it is either. 

I am not looking for anyone's sweet spot, I just need a place to park my truck (and not have it towed) within about a 1 mile walk at the most. 

Please PM me if necessary. 

I will not in anyway disclose this information to anyone else besides my gf

Also, don't worry, I have no fishing partners or anyone who'd even care if I told them about a spot (which I wouldn't anyway). 

P.S. If anyone knows a good place for lodging/camping this time of year, I'd appreciate that too.

Thanks,


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I asked the same thing last year. Go to http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=159191&highlight=Rifle+river for more discussion.

You're right, though, there aren't a lot of access sites. I tried it once around Christmas east of Alger, can't remember the road, but there was a pretty good access point. Just wish I had checked the USGS water gauge before I went.


----------



## don_frijole (Sep 8, 2007)

pm sent, to both of you by mistake so share!


----------



## Irondust (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, both of you, for the info. On to the Rifle!...well next month anyway


----------



## troutfly247 (Aug 6, 2004)

There are no fish in the Rifle!


----------



## Irondust (Sep 23, 2007)

troutfly247 said:


> There are no fish in the Rifle!


Then I can just practice my cast


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Irondust you have mail !!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Brown duck said:


> I asked the same thing last year. Go to http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=159191&highlight=Rifle+river for more discussion.
> 
> You're right, though, there aren't a lot of access sites. I tried it once around Christmas east of Alger, can't remember the road, but there was a pretty good access point. Just wish I had checked the USGS water gauge before I went.


*I know the name of the road .... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*

*btw you got mail....*




​


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Just follow rifle river trail from alger north along the river, all the way to sage lake rd. lots of places if you keep your eyes open for them. Looks for small roads heading twards river, or just parking areas. Won't see river alot, until you get out and looks for steps or trail in most cases. Are a few places you can drive right down to river though.


----------



## Irondust (Sep 23, 2007)

Ralph Smith said:


> Just follow rifle river trail from alger north along the river, all the way to sage lake rd. lots of places if you keep your eyes open for them. Looks for small roads heading twards river, or just parking areas. Won't see river alot, until you get out and looks for steps or trail in most cases. Are a few places you can drive right down to river though.


 
Thanks Ralph. I'll be sure to take a ride and check it out. 

BTW, is the city/town of Alger have any lodging?

Thanks again.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

there are places to stay in rose city if you want to go up that way. west branch might be closer if you plan on fishing below 55


----------

